# standby command for harmony



## flashesbuck (Nov 28, 2010)

Is there any way to get the power ot standby command for my harmony remote? I need my tivo to shut down because every time I turn off the tv and reciever then turn it back on the screen has a pink glow to it, I can fix this by putting tivo into standby then turning it back on. So i believe i just n eed to power down the tivo with everything els. There is no preloaded commands for the premeire remote in harmanys software, and there is no power button. I been reading up on here and I guess that my tivo will standby if I had the comand for the remote?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Not sure about the command you are looking for, but the TiVo does not turn off (power down) when you put it in "stand by". It simple stops sending the audio and video signals to the TV. Check this page for more info on TiVo standby.


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

Is your harmony a learning remote?? Just train it.


----------



## flashesbuck (Nov 28, 2010)

I know that the tivo does not power down, this is ok, but i need the tv out to reset everytime i turn it on. for some reason my tv and reciever combo has never worked well together. To fix the pink screen all i have to do it put tivo into standby then wake it up and everything is ok. 

I canot just train the remote because the tivo controler does not have a power toggle button. I found a thread that talks about getting a harmony to work with the tivo but the codes that harmony gives me, does not have the power toggle command.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

flashesbuck said:


> I canot just train the remote because the tivo controler does not have a power toggle button. I found a thread that talks about getting a harmony to work with the tivo but the codes that harmony gives me, does not have the power toggle command.


Tivo doesn't have a "Power Toggle", to get into standby, you go to Tivo Central->Messages & Settings->Standby. So it is just navigating in the menus.


----------



## RMLewis (Mar 10, 2005)

When I setup my Harmony, it already 'knew' the standby discreet command. In Harmony setup, I selected the option to turn off the DVR when not in use, and it just worked.


----------



## flashesbuck (Nov 28, 2010)

i have that selected, but the tivo does not standby, but all other functions work fine.

what is the model number i should be using, i dont believe harmony is giving me the correct remote comands... harmony is giving me modle tdc-746320... i have the new premeire 45 hour model.


----------



## wombat94 (Nov 18, 2007)

According to this post from wmcbrine, it looks like the standby remote control command does not work if you are using the HDUI.

http://tivobeta3.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7879008#post7879008

This is another bug in the premiere that I can see fans of the HDUI being annoyed at.

Fortunately, for us, our kids don't like the HDUI - they are used to the old UI. I don't mind the old UI, and I love the speed of it on the Premieres.

Thanks to this thread, I found out about the Standby command which I never knew existed. - An easy way to ensure the Tivo is forced back into Kid Zone when I turn off the home theater!

I'm going to reprogram my Harmony tonight.

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

wombat94 said:


> According to this post from wmcbrine, it looks like the standby remote control command does not work if you are using the HDUI.


Power Toggle does work on the Premiere with one caveat: You either have to be in an SD menu when you send the command, or in Live TV. If I happen to be in an HD menu when I want to put the TiVo Premiere in standby, I simply hit the Exit button on my Harmony remote, and then quit the activity. It works every time.

One thing that doesn't work like an S3 is that if the TiVo Premiere is in standby mode and a program is being recorded or downloaded, the corresponding LED does not light. Therefore, when a TiVo Premiere is in standby mode there is no way to know whether it is busy recording or downloading content.


----------



## SUOrangeman (Nov 28, 2010)

> ... when a TiVo Premiere is in standby mode there is no way to know whether it is busy recording or downloading content


Slightly related question ...

Has anyone confirmed that content downloads (like program guide data) continue uninterrupted when the unit is in standby?

Thanks in advance!

-SUO


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

SUOrangeman said:


> Slightly related question ...
> 
> Has anyone confirmed that content downloads (like program guide data) continue uninterrupted when the unit is in standby?
> 
> ...


The unit is fully functional in stand by mode. The unit will download guide data (if it is scheduled to make the daily call while the unit is in stand by), record programs, and download any web videos that are set up as a season pass. All stand by does is turn off the audio/video outputs and turns off the front panel LEDs (if set to on). Other than that, the unit never actually enters a true stand by mode or powers down.


----------

